
Samsung to Buy Harman International in an $8B Bet on Cars - weinzierl
http://nytimes.com/2016/11/15/business/samsung-auto-industry-harman-automotive.html
======
ludicast
Judging from the note 7, I think the bad guys found a new supplier for their
car bombs...

